# Sons Astra VXR



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

I know its a bit off topic, but my son as just returned from Thorney Motorsport with a stage 2 on his VXR.......... all i can say is F*cking hell........... it is a total monster, uncontrollable, wheel spin in 4 gears with traction control on !, i told him to leave the sport button in the on position !

He went with the full milltec non resonated and it pops and bangs like a bloody shotgun......... i must be getting old cos it scared the shit outter me :lol:

Its putting out 305bhp with the sport button off, but with it being front wheel drive its torque steering all over the place  
But i have to say in a straight line theres not going to be a lot to keep up with it without going supercar way.

And vauxhall will keep the warranty intact as they only recongnise thorney motorsport for engine mods....mad or what


----------



## Motorhead (Mar 25, 2007)

Kegman said:


> I know its a bit off topic, but my son as just returned from Thorney Motorsport with a stage 2 on his VXR.......... all i can say is F*cking hell........... it is a total monster, uncontrollable, wheel spin in 4 gears with traction control on
> 
> *But i have to say in a straight line theres not going to be a lot to keep up with it without going supercar way.*


Sounds good, however with that much power going to the wheels I`d put money on a Golf diesel beating it off the lights..


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Sounds good, however with that much power going to the wheels I`d put money on a Golf diesel beating it off the lights..


..and a Christmas card from your local tyre depot


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

And its still an astra... 

technically Farts are fast etc....


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

I actually quite like the VXR I also quite liked the 888 diesel astra as well.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

must admit got in a bit of race with one of these and it was fast, did manage to keep up but no was was i gonna get past him, ran out of road in the end


----------



## goodbrand (Mar 19, 2007)

Ikon66 said:


> must admit got in a bit of race with one of these and it was fast, did manage to keep up but no was was i gonna get past him, ran out of road in the end


helps to race them on a road that has corners


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

coupe-sport said:


> > Sounds good, however with that much power going to the wheels I`d put money on a Golf diesel beating it off the lights..
> 
> 
> ..and a Christmas card from your local tyre depot


 :lol:


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Surg_k
And its still an astra...

technically Farts are fast etc....

And he fights for his country so assholes like you can make comments and not have men in black coats coming to your house.....bit of respect is due !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Kegman said:


> And vauxhall will keep the warranty intact as they only recongnise thorney motorsport for engine mods....mad or what


Not at all because Vauxhall also recognise Tom Walkinshaw Racing (TWR) and his supercharger conversions for the current VXR8 (and previous Monaro) - full factory warranty remains - shows confidence in the product :wink:

Colleague at work has just bought a Corsa VXR in Red .... all of us took a look around it and guessed it would be about 150bhp .... wrong ..... 192 bhp from a 1.6 

I think the handling has come a long way since the first fwd astras and cavaliers, hope your son enjoys the car!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *RED* VXR Corsa, I have one & a very nice car with plenty of umphh. Still luv my TT more, just a bit.
H.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Id take the VXR over a GTI - looks better too to boot


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

PaulS said:


> Kegman said:
> 
> 
> > And vauxhall will keep the warranty intact as they only recongnise thorney motorsport for engine mods....mad or what
> ...


My buddy as a Corsa VXR Thorney as sprinkled his magic on it 230 bhp its bloody fast and handles very well


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Kegman said:


> And he fights for his country so assholes like you can make comments and not have men in black coats coming to your house.....bit of respect is due !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just because he is in the armed forces does not effect his car and thats where the comments were directed, BTW I did the full 22 years in the armed forces and visited several war zones before you go all sanctimoniously on me,

I know lots of fast vauxhalls I used to work at Regal motorsport but it is still a Vauxhall sorry but it's true and until they bring out a four wheel drive variant there will always wheel spin and torque steer BTW there are some 400 Bhp Vxr's around


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I always said I would never buy a Vauxhall, but my VXR Corsa has really suprised me. Very enjoyable to drive & not missed a beat in 10K miles. Front tyres only lasted 6K, but thats all that power through front wheels & a heavy right foot.  There's no other Vauxhall I like or would buy though.
H.


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

Robokn

sanctimoniously on me,

there are so many of "so called friendly people on here" who just like to bitch about other people and their cars...... i am so glad that this will be my last post on here so i dont have to read some of the tripe that comes out of your mouth and others like you.................


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I didn't bitch I just said your sons occupation had nothing to do with his car, thats why it is cheaper than your Porsche for example because like most things in life you pay for a name in this case a marque, if you feel you want to leave the forum because someone disagrees with you then fair enough I have had my fair of shit on here as has a lot of people but thats the way of a forum sorry if you took it to heart


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

What is it with these attitudes? Kegman, with all due repsect to your son, we are not at war. There has been no threat to the shores of this sovereign realm and your son is not protecting me from anyone. He signed up to do a job, a job that may be dangerous, difficult, poorly paid and often overlooked - BUT it's still a job, he wasn't conscripted or press-ganged.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

What does fighting for your country have to do with what car he drives. He choose to fight for his country, no one has forced him too. He choose his car, was he forced into buying that..

Just my opinion..


----------

